# Pocket PC vs Tablet which?



## mdmom (Jul 4, 2005)

I have been using a Pocket-PC 5550 for 3 years [which is good for me because I usually want the new stuff] It has crashed several times and I use my last back up and then add from there and remind myself that should back up more often. I have scrabble, Outlook 2000, Jones crossword, An french-English phrase teaching program; The new english Bible; List pro and e-Wallet. There are others but these are the ones I use the most. I have a 1G SD in it. 
Recently on a trip it crashed again. I am concerned because I put a cell phone case that has a magnetic closure in my purse with the PDA without thinking about the magnet........I have done all the usual tricks to get it too come up again but no luck. I do have one other battery to try that I am still looking for. 
In a month or two I will be using a Tablet PC for work. I note that there is a new one out that is the size of a paperback. My main question is should I get another Pocket PC--latest and greatest so I can continue using my favorite software or should I pay the extra for the small version of the tablet to help me improve my learning curve at work and since they have more power, funtion etc or so I hear.
Advice, opinions or ideas appreciated--especially since I have enough Scotch
heritage to always experience buyer's remorse.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well if ur rich you could get a nice electrovaya tablet PC that is nearly as powerful as a desktop, of you chould go for less and use it like a somewhat larger pocket pc.


----------

